

Samsung’s Tizen: Is Ditching Android an Option? - cgarmstrong
http://chasingperfection.co.uk/post/2013/05/15/samsung-tizen

======
Zigurd
No.

Seriously, though, Samsung makes a Windows 8 Phone. So does HTC. If people
bought more of them, they would make more of them. Samsung used to make a
phone running Symbian.

There is no love here. Only money. If people buy Tizen phones, they will make
more of them. Samsung is spending a relative pittance to find out.

